# Pic of Big Daddy



## MikahMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is a pic I took today of our new Duroc boar "Big Daddy"  he is four months old and is out of Buck Cherry x Silver City Miss (out of Totally Wide Open).  He sure is a handsome fellow isn't he


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 25, 2010)

That's one beautiful pig!!!

Looks like he's got a great pen too!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## jenjscott (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice piggy!  I wouldn't mind having some of his offspring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice looking guy!


----------



## chunkydunk (Jun 26, 2010)

nice little boar.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice pig ya got there.  He should produce some wonderful babies.


----------



## DixiePride (Jul 8, 2010)

I can tell you are very proud...He is a beaut...


----------

